# How long does it take for your serotonin levels to go back to normal?



## primalrose (Sep 28, 2010)

Past year I've been exercising 3-4 times a week for about 35 minutes. It's improved my health, circulation and mood to a degree, but I'm still getting insane dips in mood. I'll be optimistic and even relaxed for maybe 2 days a week...then it just goes to hell. I'll become suicidal, depressed, get brain fog and simply cannot concentrate and have little will to live my life. Past week I've started to take some good vitamin B tablets, but I'm wondering what else I'm supposed to do...I feel like my brain chemicals are so messed up it'll never go back to normal.


----------



## humanphobic (Jan 27, 2013)

Eat healthy... *fruits, clean bottled water, vegetables, all that natural sh*t will clean your body* no milk, bread, meat, get that stuff away only eat meat, milk, bread when you have to like if you're going out with someone or something. Stress levels can also be effecting you so try meditating, deep breathing, relaxing, sleeping, it'll help your stress.


----------



## ricymardona (Dec 17, 2012)

Eat healthy foods like fruits, vegetables, pulses etc. Do regular exercise yoga also.


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

ricymardona said:


> Eat healthy foods like fruits, vegetables, pulses etc.


Um, what are _pulses?_


----------



## stewartoo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

i have the same issue and its a real pain in the but hole i will say carry on with your exercises as its proven to have many benefits.

in the past working out helped me out a lot i changed my lifestyle and i was never depressed and my anxiety was almost gone.


----------

